# Good right-wing organizations or clubs?



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

Some of the members on this board have gradually changed my opinion over the years. I think they have made good points and I am pleased to announce that I want to join the right wing movement.

I am starting to agree that our nation is going to s***t and I am, increasingly, fearful all the time. The world is a scary place, and I think that refugees, left wing activists, and environmentalists are trying to destroy my life. Furthermore, even though communists haven't been seen on the face of the planet since 1989, I am convinced that communists are coming to take my property and kill my dog.

Even though I'm middle class, I have delusions of having $100 million some day, and I think that socialists are what are holding me back from this.

Can anyone point me to any great right wing men's clubs or support groups? I'd like to hang out with other fearful men in a safe space, where we can rant and scream about Trudeau and Liberals all day.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

I will give J4b credit for a good April Fool's joke, and for getting it in before Noon his local time.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

No one was fooled


----------



## P_I (Dec 2, 2011)

The Ron Ellis fan club is/was a good right wing organization.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

james4beach said:


> Some of the members on this board have gradually changed my opinion over the years. I think they have made good points and I am pleased to announce that I want to join the right wing movement.
> 
> I am starting to agree that our nation is going to s***t and I am, increasingly, fearful all the time. The world is a scary place, and I think that refugees, left wing activists, and environmentalists are trying to destroy my life. Furthermore, even though communists haven't been seen on the face of the planet since 1989, I am convinced that communists are coming to take my property and kill my dog.
> 
> ...


Interesting.
I think it's the left that's pushing the fearful narrative.
They talk about how blacks have to fear for their lives that police are out hunting them.
Environmentalists are a good thing, it's those crazy people using climate chnage to push their wealth redistribution plan that are the problem.

The NDP is literally trying to take peoples property.








EDC has helped fuel the serial subsidization of Bombardier. The gravy train must end


Diane Francis: This is about bad governance, the exploitation of taxpayers, perpetuation of favouritism and the bruising of Canada’s good name




financialpost.com





The funny thing is, I expect you think there are people who hold all the crazy view you spouted.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

james4beach said:


> I'd like to hang out with other fearful men in a safe space, where we can rant and scream about Trudeau and Liberals all day.


You need second place?


----------



## GreatLaker (Mar 23, 2014)

james4beach said:


> I'd like to hang out with other fearful men in a safe space, where we can rant and scream about Trudeau and Liberals all day.


The Conservative Party of Canada seems like a fine, upstanding organization, although they don't appear poised to win an election any time soon. They would welcome a fiscally prudent young lad such as yourself.


----------



## ian (Jun 18, 2016)

Why not try the Broadbent Institute for a different perspective!


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

I was going to start an April Fools thread about putting 1/4 of my wealth into gold bullion... but then, I didn't think anyone would fall for that.


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

Pierre Pollievre for leader?


----------



## like_to_retire (Oct 9, 2016)

peterk said:


> I was going to start an April Fools thread about putting 1/4 of my wealth into gold bullion... but then, I didn't think anyone would fall for that.


No, that would be crazy talk - we'd know immediately that it was an April Fools if you did that.

ltr


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

P_I said:


> The Ron Ellis fan club is/was a good right wing organization.


Very underestimated hockey player who played for 15 years and stil retired at 30 when he got bored of the game.

I remember my dad saying.....if only Ellis could hit the net once in awhile....

_Here comes Ellis flying down the wing, he winds up and let's go a booming shot that just missed the net........... and the Leafs are regrouping in their own end._


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

peterk said:


> I was going to start an April Fools thread about putting 1/4 of my wealth into gold bullion... but then, I didn't think anyone would fall for that.


Yeah, what kind of nut would put 25% into gold! I hold a much more sensible 20% in gold. (So does @Argonaut I think)


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

when did this rule about April fools jokes having to end at noon come about?


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

jargey3000 said:


> when did this rule about April fools jokes having to end at noon come about?


I wasn't aware of this either. But apparently, the British say the tomfoolery must end at noon.

Warning: that whole article might be a joke. I can't tell.


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

jargey3000 said:


> when did this rule about April fools jokes having to end at noon come about?


In 1993, after the big april fools scandal.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)




----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

cainvest said:


> In 1993, after the big april fools scandal.


ahhhh....yes. of course!


----------



## zinfit (Mar 21, 2021)

On further thought I think you would be much more suited to the Trudeau cult than the Pollievre group. I still love how Pierre destroys the boy king in QP.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

You could join a church. These days anyone to the right of Karl Marx is considered "right wing".


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> You could join a church. These days anyone to the right of Karl Marx is considered "right wing".


Naw, Marx is right wing, everyone else is far right.


----------

